# Raised panel cabinet door question



## Stocker (Apr 25, 2015)

Am attempting to make my own raised panel doors out of oak, was wondering if the panel itself is a different thickness than the rails and stiles.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

No. I use 3/4" for both.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Stocker said:


> Am attempting to make my own raised panel doors out of oak, was wondering if the panel itself is a different thickness than the rails and stiles.


The current method most shops now make the raised panels they is with the same thickness material for the panel and make a raised panel cut on the back side as well as the front so the front plane of the panel is flush with the frame. Another way is to make the panel about 5/8" thick to where it's flush on the front with no raise on the back and have the panel flush with the groove on the back side. This is done because the modern way to make a cabinet door is take the assembled door and send it through a wide belt sander. In order to do this the panel must be flush with the face of the door. In actually the term raised panel means the panel is raised up about 1/8" above the face of the door. This is the way most shops made doors in the 1970's when I got in the business. The panel was the same thickness but there was no raise put on the back side.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The factory-made cabinets in my house all have 1/2" panels. I am making cabinets in my basement, so I bought 1/2" for the panels from the sawmill. 

There were a few advantages in my situation. The 1/2" cost a bit less. I don't have to rabbet the back of the panels.


----------

